# Xena



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

We picked this little mare up at an auction, She is a registered paint and she is 5 years old...she is small which is what i wanted because i want her for my kids to ride when they are old enough to handle her ( they are 2,3, and 4)
Her name is Xena's Eternal Mount


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*yeah*

i stink at pic uploading
a little help please!
i am placing some direct links

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h10/carriedenaee/kickin009.jpg 

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h10/carriedenaee/kickin008.jpg

how do i get that sucker to show in my message???


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*ok*

so i am backwards...i posted then i read the tips...i havent ever done forums so i am not sure how to work them just yet...lol
i do know that i dont have any of the pics she suggested so i will get some better pics this weekend for sure and upload them monday!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

can't comment on the horse due to none of the pictures have her square..but she's a cutie.

The thing I feel I MUST say something on is the barbed wire :shock: 
That should NOT be used to fence in horses, it's soooo dangerous and can cause really bad injuries.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*about the fence*

that is temporary...being as we had to move and put a fence up in 2 days around 3 acres so i would have a place for them...didnt have much choice...we are building a pipe fence around..which sucks because it isnt my land and that is alot of money...but there is a reason and a story...just a long one....there are very few boarding places but they are choc full of college horses and they are all barbed wire as well...in Arkansas...that is mainly what you get...but we are building a better fence...slowly but surely...until then...barbed wire it is

i understand your concern and watched a neighbor put down a horse because of one...not a thing i want to see again
trust me that fence is worked on everytime my welder is free!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

She's cute!


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

She's cute, love her face! What is her training like?


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Very cute face, hard to critique, but as said, try to get rid of the barbed wire as soon as possible. Glad you're on top of it.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

Guys, she's made her case on the barbed wire. She wants a critique on her horse, not a lecture.... :shock: 

Anyway....the horse is truly adorable. She's going to need some TLC though. I have an auction horse as well and he was a mess, but you can do it!!! She needs weight and to be put on some great feed because her coat is dull even though she's still fuzzy. Her mane is as well...nothing some good minerals and feed won't cure!

Get a LARGE bottle of MTG and start using it on her mane and tail immediately. You will notice a huge difference in just a couple of weeks. I'd also trim her mane short and start all over. 

Does she have hair missing on her left bum?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She looks younger than five. I personally am not one for her conformation but she looks like a cuddler.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> can't comment on the horse due to none of the pictures have her square..but she's a cutie.
> 
> The thing I feel I MUST say something on is the barbed wire :shock:
> That should NOT be used to fence in horses, it's soooo dangerous and can cause really bad injuries.


Not the best option for the fencing of horses BUT as many stories as I have heard, I have also never had problems fencing in horses with that kind of fencing. Barb-wire is actually very well respected by horses. The problem come with the kind of horses you put within that fencing, not the other way around.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*thanks*

ok...so every time i got her squared away for a pic...she moved as soon as i scooted back..but i think these are better...ill get this pic thing down soon!









ahearn: Thanks...I will definately get started on that main and tail...havent notice any hair missing..but ill look again! I have her on crimped oats and sweet feed..is that goin to do it??

Harlee rides horses: she does love attention....when i open the gate she is the first there and the last to leave! she is a small horse..her parents were small...the tallest horse in her background is 15 hands...but most of them were 14 hands...i think once she fattens up and builds some muscle she will be better off...she wasnt rode much before i got her

dtwh: i have only been on her once...she is a little stubborn but i think it is from lack of riding rather than personality...she isnt sure what to do....but i trimmed her feet and she never budged...she doesnt spook at water but she doesnt ride well alone yet...im workin on that part!

thank you guys for all your comments!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

The only thing I have against Sweet Feed is that it does have a tendency to make them hot. It also pumps up their metabolism, so it's not the best in weight gain or to help with the coat problem. I'd do a good quality pelleted grain. (Don't know what your price range is but there's some good stuff out there for pretty cheap)


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

ahearn said:


> The only thing I have against Sweet Feed is that it does have a tendency to make them hot. It also pumps up their metabolism, so it's not the best in weight gain or to help with the coat problem. I'd do a good quality pelleted grain. (Don't know what your price range is but there's some good stuff out there for pretty cheap)


we have an Atwoods here...i have tried their feed....they have an allpurpose pellet for around $7 a bag...I may try switching her over to that


----------



## dtwh (Apr 15, 2008)

With some more training/work I'm sure she'll make a great horse! I think you made a great buy. She's very pretty!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Our guys looked a lot like her when we got them last fall...kinda thin and not all that muscular. We have had them on sweet feed for the last 6 months and they perked up...It just takes more time. ( I haven't noticed the feed making them hot...but i'll willing to bet ahern knows more than I) Xena has a darling face and a super kind eye. I'm by no means an expert at critique...so I won't :wink: I think that by the end of the summer with some workouts...of whatever kind. She'll look 100% better especially with some TLC.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

thank you!!!


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Awww, I think she is cute! She does seem to have a short back, but if she's going to be a kids pony, It doesn't really matter. Oh, is that a mule in the "barbed wire"  photo behind her?


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks Dumas Grrrl
I was worried about getting an auction horse but she was so sweet when i walked up to her she immediately came up and started lovin on me...so we got her


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

lol..no...that is jackson...he is our herd watchdog..he is a little donkey...about the size of a sheltland..we had some wild dogs that were running our horses so a friend gave him to us and now the dogs definately stay away









and as far as the barbed wire goes read the forum from the begginning...I have reasons and there is a problem that i will not share with this forum because it is too personal but the fence is bein taken care of

i do appreciate everyones concerns for my babies though!! Lets me know im talkin to real horse lovers


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww Jackson is so cute!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks!! dont let him fool you though...he will kick a dogs butt!!


----------

